# Foodies?



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

Queso, we all love our dogs, but how many foodies are on the forums? home cooks? Anyone in the "industry" or just have a plain ol fashioned love of great food.

Like i said in my Introduction.....I am retired after 20 long years of military service (navy. Retired last Oct 1st).

I work in the industry as a line cook at a restaurant here locally and I am halfway done with my Assoc Degree in Culinary Arts.

I take a lot of photos of my dishes and if there are folks interested i'd be more than happy to post some under thread. Since it is off topic.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those look beautiful!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

mmmm those look good!
I'm no professional but of course being in the south I love me some good cooking!Love cooking up some good ol southern foods!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

dixieland said:


> mmmm those look good!
> I'm no professional but of course being in the south I love me some good cooking!Love cooking up some good ol southern foods!


:goodpost: 
I grew up in the woods in North Florida, and I live in NE GA now, so Southern food is my specialty. But I love love LOVE to cook. 
You haven't had fried chicken til you've had my double breaded deep fried deliciousness! 
I also make bread-- just about any bread you would like, lots of flavors, and I never use a recipe..I just do what feels right and it always comes out perfectly.


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

well i am classic french trained. I have taken courses in both latin and classic european food. i've also had a courses in american regional cuisine. This encompasses all styles of food in the US and how it arrived here with immigrants or even slaves for that matter.

US history is a lot more interesting from a foodie stand point lol.

I am a sucker for southern food. In my opinion I can't find a better brisket anywhere outside of Texas. Nothing beats North Carolina BBQ.

I won't begin to bore you with my adoration of Cajun food and everything that goes along with it.

Actually since you brought up southern food it makes me look forward to Jan even more. i'm flying back to Ga. in January to spend the weekend and party like a rock star lol. I'm even taking my knife kit with me. Never know when ya gotta throw down and who you gotta throw down for lol.

I am not as passionate about baking or pastry for that matter. I do love some Artisan style breads though.

Dipping sauce for bread : 

Garlic
Parsley
Crushed Red Pepper flakes
Xtra Virgin Olive oil
Balsamic Vinegar
Whipped Butter
2 Ramekins.

Puree Garlic till semi chunky, Chop parsley to almost fine dust. (don't puree it bruises the greens) add Pepper flakes. I do equal parts of parsley, garlic and flakes. should have a nice mixture of red white and green colors in the bowl.

take a melon baller and put a half scoop in a ramekin and then add 1:1 ratio of evo and balsamic to the mixture. then put your whipped butter in a ramekin.

it's purty tasty.

whipped butter in the other ramekin


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love to cook, but love to bake more. I ahve a really really old base I use for sour dough bread thats out of this world its so yummy. OK, not trying to stereotype, but my folks live in Florida. I have complained because they do not have crusty bread. its all soft. even the "crusty baguette" is soft, why no crunch in the south? lol My mother thinks its the humidity, but then I reminded her the state lives in the AC so what gives??? I want to bring a real piece of bread down there for them to try that can be dipped and not flop over. 
One of my favorite shows is Chopped, do you watch?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

idk about the south but here in cali we got the best bread sf sourdough  it could be the humidity though a high level of moisture could make the crunchy crust soft i guess, but it could just be how they do it down theres alot of retireees out, maybe it has something to do with how their dentures dont do well with crunch?


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

humidity, elevation and even the local water play a serious part in bread making. it's sorta like comparing NY style pizza to Chicago. it comes down to those fundamentals alone. I can make your recipe of bread here at home and 5 different locations on the way to your house and then again at your house and all the breads will come out differently.

I was stationed in Frisco for awhile and that SD bread there is to absolutely die for.

i'd love to yack about this but i need to get on the road and get my butt to school. we can discuss later if ya likes.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i used to work at a fine dining place in La Jolla.. dishes looked just like that.. lol.. they had to be perfect before they went to the dining room floor


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> idk about the south but here in cali we got the best bread sf sourdough  it could be the humidity though a high level of moisture could make the crunchy crust soft i guess, but it could just be how they do it down theres alot of retireees out, maybe it has something to do with how their dentures dont do well with crunch?


hahaha thats EXACTLY what I told my folks, no teeth down here, or the bread would mold by the time it gets home people drive so damn slow, lol.



Liam said:


> humidity, elevation and even the local water play a serious part in bread making. it's sorta like comparing NY style pizza to Chicago. it comes down to those fundamentals alone. I can make your recipe of bread here at home and 5 different locations on the way to your house and then again at your house and all the breads will come out differently.
> 
> I was stationed in Frisco for awhile and that SD bread there is to absolutely die for.
> 
> i'd love to yack about this but i need to get on the road and get my butt to school. we can discuss later if ya likes.


 I figure the humidity factors in, but seriously its in AC and not even a LITTLE crust? really?? have a good night at school!


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

humidity still plays a factor even if your in the AC. Also, remember that AC also adds moisture to the air as well which influences leavening.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Liam said:


> humidity still plays a factor even if your in the AC. Also, remember that AC also adds moisture to the air as well which influences leavening.


true true. Just still think there is a problem if you cant make bread that's crusty, EVER, lol. Its not always humid why is there never crusty bread 

What is the pear thing you made above. Looks so yummy made me go get a pear to eat with my dinner lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't have a problem with crust down here in the south when making breed. Maybe they're just not doing it right? lol

I'm no cook by any means but i do love to do so. Nothing fancy just your basic pastas, dips, casseroles.. Probably about the most "creative" i get is making stuff like stuffed peppers and that kind of thing.. If you can even call that creative.. lol I know my "speciality" is steaks and burgers.

Great pictures though! All of it looks amazing!


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

ames said:


> true true. Just still think there is a problem if you cant make bread that's crusty, EVER, lol. Its not always humid why is there never crusty bread
> 
> What is the pear thing you made above. Looks so yummy made me go get a pear to eat with my dinner lol


that is a poached pear. it's poached in a ton of sugar, orange juice, red wine, and port.

the sauce is a reduction of the poaching liquid and infused with fresh mint leaves and a squeeze of lime for balance.

garnish is fresh micro greens, lime zest, simple syrup and candied raspberries


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Liam said:


> that is a poached pear. it's poached in a ton of sugar, orange juice, red wine, and port.
> 
> the sauce is a reduction of the poaching liquid and infused with fresh mint leaves and a squeeze of lime for balance.
> 
> garnish is fresh micro greens, lime zest, simple syrup and candied raspberries


sounds as good as it looks. yummy!


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

that is not my own recipe and i have no issues sharing it. The Lamb Dish is my own creation. it was done on the fly as a challenge of sorts.

yes i watch chopped. it's amusing at times. I find myself wonderinf what i'd do with those ingredients. at times i'm glad i have the luxury of time on my side unlike the contestants. makes for interesting tv for sure


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I think my favorite foods come out of Louisiana though... Cajun cooking is amazing. And I put hot sauce on just bout everything. 
In fact, my little girl can throw down 50 crawdads in one sitting, and she's a tiny little 6 year old, lol! Must be hereditary, the love of certain foods 

But my favorite bread has got to be the worst one for you-- Cuban bread. It has to be made fresh every day, since it's made with lard. It's more fattening thn anything else I eat, and I don't get it often.... but I LOVE it.


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> I think my favorite foods come out of Louisiana though... Cajun cooking is amazing. And I put hot sauce on just bout everything.
> In fact, my little girl can throw down 50 crawdads in one sitting, and she's a tiny little 6 year old, lol! Must be hereditary, the love of certain foods
> 
> But my favorite bread has got to be the worst one for you-- Cuban bread. It has to be made fresh every day, since it's made with lard. It's more fattening thn anything else I eat, and I don't get it often.... but I LOVE it.


I've been to Lousiana a few times in my life and absolutely loved it on a culinary level. I have a deeep emotional attachment to a great roux.

I do my roux's cajun style with screaming hot oil and flour. got the scars to go along with it lol. Chef Paul Prudhommes rouxs are referred to as lava or magma.

i've had the pleasure of having cuban bread once.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ehh.. location hasnt much to do with bread production.. thats why we have A/C's and dehumidifiers.. on another note.. it looks yummy!

I spent alot of my time in the south, so cooking is ingrained, but when I decided to leave the marine corps, I went to the real cooking world and havent stopped 
Aqua..downtown San Fran Basil's Trattoria, and the Print Works Bistro(only LEED Platinum certified restaurant in the US).. Greensboro,NC The Atlas Fish House...Pensacola, FL,,,,but I still love cooking southern  biscuits and gravy in the morn.. PoBoys at lunch  matter of fact I just opened my own spot, right here in Pcola,, catch the thread! http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/39955-my-restaurant-landmark-cafe.html


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

bet your just making a killing right there by NAS JAX. That's the smart money right there. all those idiots all these years setting up used car joints and quick finance schemes shoulda been running some quality food outta those lots.

sailors and marines LOVE their food.

I just quit today. not enough hours in the kitchen, just wasting quality time i could be spending with my family or doing other things.

i think i'm gonna cool my jets and pursue a kitchen or two i'm very passionate about working in and i'll let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

most definately.. but is NAS Pensacola. 

yeah.. food is the way to the soul! forget a car lot


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

I quit working at the restaurant, and took a couple weeks off. I gotta a call from an exec chef yesterday with a job offer. Hourly wages are better than I was making at the last place, better kitchen, smaller staff.

I'll be working at Double Tree Suites couple blocks from Disney.
So, if your in Anaheim or headed to Disney or Knotts, swing on by for some grub.


----------

